# طلب مساعدة في مجال ازالة الbod من المياه



## doctorzero (25 ديسمبر 2007)

لو فيه اي بحث او كتاب في مجال تقليل او ازالة ال Bod و Cod من المياه .... يبقي كسبتوا فيا ثواب


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ان استخدام الكلورين او الاوزون يخلصك من ال bod وعمليات الفلترة او التناضح العكسي تخلصك من الجهتين bod + cod 
او عمليات التبادل الايوني


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (26 ديسمبر 2007)

these two papers about COD, BOD , hopfully these paper, good for yu


----------



## doctorzero (27 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you for your valuable help

can you please help me to find a way to remove BOD and COD and with very low residence time


----------



## nhfs49 (3 يناير 2008)

لإزالة ال Cod عليك أن تزيل العضويات لذا بإمكانك أن تستعمل الكاربون فلتر. بالنسبة لل Bod عليك أن تزيل البكتيريا لذا كما قال أخونا عليك أن تستعمل معقم.


----------



## abdulrzzak (4 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم*



doctorzero قال:


> thank you for your valuable help
> 
> can you please help me to find a way to remove BOD and COD and with very low residence time


 
أخي العزيز ماهي نوعية المياه التي تريد ازالتها فهل هي مياه مجاري منزلية ام مياه ملوثة صناعيا" ام .....

ماهي قيم BOD و COD التي تريد معالجتها


----------



## جمال فتح اللة (6 يناير 2008)

what type of water you need to treat .,sewage ,industerial waste water & what the value of COD.BOD&TSS which is important parameters for treatment of this water


----------



## doctorzero (18 يناير 2008)

BOD 240
COD 600
industrial waste water
No problems with the TSS


----------



## abdulrzzak (18 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

أخي العزيز في حالتك حيث BOD/COD = 0.4 فهذا يعني ان لديك الحمل العضوي منخفض و انت بحاجة الى أقلمة المياه الملوثة لتستطيع معالجة المياه الملوثة بيولوجيا فالنسبة المطلوبة هي 0.6 أو اكبر و انت بالطبع بحاجة الى اضافة المغذيات.
يمكنك اللجوء الى المعالجة الكيميائية مثل اضافة الكلس او غيره مع الانتباه الى ضبط باهاء المياه(pH) و اذا اردت المعالجة البيولوجية فيمكن مزج مياه الصرف الصحي مع مياه الصرف الصحي بحال عدم وجود مواد سامة كيميائيا.
ان نموذج المعالجة يعتمد أساسا على كمية المياه الملوثة التي لديك فالرجاء تزودي بالتدفق اليومي للمياه الملوثة صناعيا الناتجة عن المصنع


----------



## doctorzero (19 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لاهتمامكم
التدفق = 2.5 m3/h بتدفق مستمر 24 ساعة
انا بحاجة الي حل يشغل اقل وقت و مساحة ممكنة
شكرا علي اهتمامكم و وقتكم الثمين


----------



## abdulrzzak (20 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

أخي العزيز السلام عليكم

بشكل عام تتلخص عملية المعالجة بالخطوات التالية و يمكن جمعها بخزان واحد مع ترتيبات معينة:
1- منطقة توازن و نعادل
2- منطقة ازالة دهون و شحوم ان لزم الامر
3-منطقة مزج سريع بالمواد المخثرة
4- منطقة مزج بطئ ان لزم الامر
5-منطقة ترسيب

الامر اعقد مما تتصور فيجب معرفة نوعية الصناعة و امكانية التخلص من الحمأة الناتجة عن الترسيب بالاضافة الى معرفة مصير المياه المعالجة.


----------



## احمد نيمو (23 يناير 2008)

*كتب متخصصة عن معالجة مياه الصرف*

*صدور كتب متخصصة عن معالجة مياه الصرف*

​

*صدرت خلال عام 2006 – 2007 كتب علمية جديدة جديدة في معالجة مياه الصرف عن الدار العلمية للنشر والتوزيع.*



*الكتاب الاول*


المعالجة البيولوجية لمياه الصرف​



نبذة عن الكتاب والابواب​
جاءت فكرة هذا الكتاب الذي يتناول عمليات المعالجة البيولوجية وتنقية مياه الصرف الصحي باسلوب علمي راقي , والغرض الاساسي من هذا الكتاب هو تبسيط مفاهيم واسس المعالجة البيولوجية لمياه الصرف الصحي , مما ييسر علي القارئ سبل الالمام باهم نظريات واسس معالجة مياه الصرف وتشغيل محطات المعالجة .

وقد تم اعداد الكتاب في ثمانية ابواب:- 
الباب الاول طبيعة وخصائص مياه الصرف 
*الباب الثاني المعالجة التمهيدية والابتدائية لمياه الصرف *

الباب الثالث المعالجة البيولوجية لمياه الصرف 
الباب الرابععمليات التشغيل لوحدات معالجة مياه الصرف البيولوجية 
الباب الخامس تطهير مياه الصرف المعالجة 
الباب السادس المــعــالجـة البيولوجية للرواسب الصلبة(الحمأءة)والتـخلص منها 

الباب السابع طرق التخلص من مياه الصرف المعالجة واعادة استخدامها ​
الباب الثامن القوانين لمصرية المنظمة لصرف المخلفات السائلة و المصطلحات العلمية والمراجع 

الباب الاول وهو يتحدث عن المخلفات السائلة وخصائصها وطرق معالجتها المختلفة , حيث يتناول في الفصل الاول مصادر المخلفات السائلة ومكوناتها وخصائصها , كما يشرح بتبسيط انظمة الصرف المختلفة . اما الفصل الثاني فيتحدث عن طرق المعالجة وعمليات المعالجة البيولوجية والكيمائية والفيزيائية وكذلك الملوثات الموجودة في مياه الصرف الصحيواثرها علي البيئة وطرق ازالتها والتخلص منها .
الباب الثاني وهو يتحدث عن المعالجة التمهيدية لمياه الصرف , ويتناول في الفصل الاول تعريفالمعالجة التمهيدية لمياه الصرف الصحي والغرض الاساسي منها , وكذلك شرح لوحدات المعالجة التمهيدية مثل المصافي الميكانيكية و أحواض حجزالحصي و الرمال ووحدات فصل الشحوم والزيوت ووحدات التهوية المبدئية و أحواض حجز الرمال المهواةمع ذكر وظيفة كل وحدة ومكوناتها ودورها في المعالجة وانواعها المختلفة . 
. ويستمل في الفصل الثاني المعالجة الابتدائية لمياه الصرف الصحي وخاصة الترسيب الابتدائي وتعريف الترسيب ونظرية الترسيب وانواعه المختلفة وشرح احواض الترسيب واسس تصميمها والعوامل التي تؤثر علي كفأءة تشغيلها

الباب الثالث وهو خاص بالمعالجة االبيولوجية لمياه الصرف 
وتتناول في الفصل الاول الكائنات الحية الدقيقة ودورها في المعالجة البيولوجية وعوامل نموها والظروف البيئية المحيطة بها . اما الفصل الثاني فيتحدث عن احد اهم عمليات المعالجة البيولجية الهوائية وهي الحمأءة المنشطة والتحكم في عملياتها البيولوجية وتطبيقاتها المختلفة ومميزاتها وعيوبها .
والفصل الثالث يتناول ازالة ومعالجة المغذيات النتروجين والفسفور , كما يشرح انظمة المعالجة بالنمو المتلاصق (المرتبط ) مثل المرشحات البيولوجية والاقراص البيولوجية الدوارة 
وفي الفصل الرابع شرح وافي لبحيرات الاكسدة والبحيرات المهواة كاحد انظمة المعالجة التقليدية الهامة في الدول النامية

الباب الرابع وهو خاص بعــمــلــيــات التــشــغــيــل لوحدات مـــعــالجة مــيــاه الــصــرف البيولوجية , ويشرح الفصل الاول كيفية تشغيل وحدات المعالجة داخل المحطات عن طريق الملاحظة البصرية والفحوصات التحليلية. 
كما يذكر الفصل الثاني امثلة عملية تطبيقية لبعض مشاكل المعالجة وطرق معالجتها والتغلب عليها .
والفصل الثالث والاخير في هذا الباب يوضح خواص الحمأءة الترسيبية كاحد دلائل سلامة التشغيل والمعالجة وعلاقتها بسيادة الكائنات الدقيقة الحية داخل نظام المعالجة .
الباب الخامس وهو خاص بتطهير مياه الصرف, ويتناول الفصل الاول تعريف التطهير ووسائلة الكيمائية والبيولوجية والفيزيائية , وكذلك ميكانيكية التطهير والعوامل التي تؤثر في كفاءته وفعاليته لتطهير مياه الصرف الصرف الصحي , اما الفصل الثاني فهو يتناول طريقة التطهير بالكلور وكيفيته ومميزاته وعيوبة والعوامل المؤثرة في فاعليته .
الباب السادس وهو خاص بطرق المعالجة البيولوجية للرواسب الصلبة ( الحمأءة ) الناتجة من عمليات تشغيل ومعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي 
, ويتناول الفصل الاول معالجة الحمأءة والتخلص منها قبل وبعد التجفيف , اما الفصل الثاني فيتعلق بطرق معالجة الحمأءة وتثبيتها بالهضم الهوائي واللاهوائي وشرح بيولوجية الهضم اللاهوائي . 

الباب السابع وهو خاص بطرق التخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي المختلفة وتشمل التخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي في المسطحات المائية و التخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي بالتخفيفو التخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة علي الأرض واثر ذلك التخلص علي البيئة.
الباب الثامن وهو خاص بعرض القوانين لمصرية المنظمة لصرف المخلفات السائلة واخيرا قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية التي وردت في هذا الكتاب والمراجع العربية والاجنبية



الكتاب الثاني
كتاب المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية لمياه الصرف 

وقد تم اعداد الكتاب في ثمانية ابواب :- 
الباب الاول مياه الصرف الصحي 
الباب الثاني عمليات المعالجة الفيزيائية لمياه الصرف 
*الباب الثالثعمليات المعالجة الكيميائية لمياه الصرف*

الباب الرابع المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية للرواسب الصلبة (الحمأة) 
الباب الخامس تطبيقاتعمليّاتالمعالجة 
الباب السادس ﺇدارة مياه الصرف المعالجة 
الباب السابع التحكم في وحدات المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية لمياه الصرف 
الباب الثامن قواعد السلامة والامن داخل محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي 
ثم قاموس المصطلحات العلمية والملاحق المراجع العربية والاجنبية.

الباب الاول 
وهو خاص عن مياه الصرف , مستعرضا دورة الماء علي سطح الارض والدورة الأصناعية ودورة استهلاك الماء ثم مبينا مصادر المخلفات السائلة المختلفة وأنظمة الصرف الصحي المختلفة وشارحا بالتفصيل مكونات المخلفات السائلة والخصائص الفيزيائية والكيميائية والبيولوجية لمياه الصرف بالاضافة الي خيارات التخلص من مياه الصرفوالاثار البيئية لصرف مياه الصرف الغير معالجة.
الباب الثاني
وهو يتناول بالشرح والتفصيل عمليات المعالجة الفيزيائية لمياه الصرف مثل عمليات التصفية والطحن والتفتتيت ومعادلة التدفق وتجانس مياه الصرف وحجز الرمال والحصي والترسيب بالجاذبية الابتدائي والثانوي والترشيح مع ذكر انواع المرشحات الرملية والمرشحات ذات الوسط الحبيبي وعملية التعويم وأنواعها وتقنية المعالجة الثلاثية المتقدمة مثل تقنية التناضح العكسي بالاضافة الي ألانظمة الطبيعية لمعالجة مياه الصرف. 
ويذكر الباب كثير من العوامل المؤثرة علي بعض العمليات الفيزيائية لمعالجة مياه الصرف كالعوامل المؤثرة علي الترسيب بالجاذبية ومميزات وأقتصاديات بعض انظمة المعالجة . 
الباب الثالث
وهو يتناول بالشرح عمليات المعالجة الكيميائية لمياه الصرف مثل عمليات الترسيب الكيميائي وﺇزالة كل من الفسفور والعناصر الثقيلة بالطرق الكيميائية كالترسيب الكيميائي , وشرح عمليات اخري كالامتزاز بالكربون المنشط وتطبيقاته في مياه الصرف, وعمليات التطهير بالمواد الكيميائية مثل التطهير بالكلور وعمليات نزع الكلور. 
الباب الرابع
يتحدث عن المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية للرواسب الصلبة(الحمأة) الناتجة عن معالجة وتنقية مياه الصرف مثل العمليات التمهيدية لتجهيز الحمأة للمعالجة والتثبيت و العمليات الفيزيائية والكيميائية لمعالجة الحمأة والتي تشمل عمليات تكثيف وتكييف وتثبيت وتجفيف وتطهير الحمأة بالاضافة الي طرق التخلص من الحمأة واساليب استخدامها. 
الباب الخامس
وهو يتناول تطبيقاتعمليّاتمعالجة مياه الصرف وهذه التطبيقات تشمل المعالجة التقليدية كالمعالجة التمهيدية والابتدائية والثانوية والثلاثية لمياه الصرف والطرق الغير تقليدية كالمعالجة اللامركزية لمياه الصرف وطرق معالجة الحمأة مع اعطاء مثال تطبيقي عملي لاحد مشاريع معالجة مياه الصرف. وهذا بالاضافة الي ذكر مميزات وعيوب بعض طرق المعالجة. 

الباب السادس
وهو يتناول بالشرح مجالات استخدام مياه الصرف المعالجة مثل استخدام المياه المعالجة في الري والزراعة واستصلاح الاراضي الجديدة والانشطة الترفيهية وأستخدامها في تغذيةطبقاتالمياهالجوفية والاستخدامات الصناعية كمصدر من مصادر مياه الشرب . وتطرق الباب الي معالجة واعادة استخدام المياه الرمادية ومميزاتها ومحاذير استخدامها والاتجاهاتوالاهتماماتالجديدة لاعادة أستخدام مياه الصرف.​الباب السابع 
وهو خاص بشرح طرق التحكم في وحدات المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية لمياه الصرف ودور كل من المتابعة المستمرة لكافة القياسات داخل المحطة و الاختبارت المعملية وكيفية تحديد كفاءة وحدات المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية عن طريق النتائج المعملية بالاضافة الي أجهزةالتحكمالمستخدمةفيمنشآتمعالجةمياهالصرف. 
الباب الثامن
هذا الباب يتناول موضوع هام وهو قواعد السلامة والامن داخل محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي حيث يوضح المخاطر المحتملة في محطات مياه الصرف الصحي مثل المخاطر البيولوجية ومخاطر المواد الكيميائية ومخاطر الخزانات ومخاطر بعض الغازات السامة كبريتيد الهيدروجين وغاز الكلور ومخاطر الكهرباء.هذا بالاضافة الي ذكر كثير من طرق الوقاية لهذه المخاطر والأقلال من اثارها .

وفي النهاية قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية التي وردت بهذا الكتاب ثم المراجع العربية والاجنبية .
​ 

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,​(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## بوهاجر (3 فبراير 2008)

*سلام عليكم*

جزاكم الله خير على ماتبدونه من خبره لاخوانكم 
انا اشتغل في محطة صرف صحي لمياه المنازل فقط وعندي مشكلة السكم والرغاوي الموجودة في احواض التهوية ( التهوية الممتده) واحواض الترسيب وهي هذه التحاليل في الملف المرفق
ومعدل التدفق ليوم 28/1/2008
هو : m3/day 166.270 
وهل بكتريا نوكارديا تكون في هذه المياة وكيفية التخلص منها اذا كانت موجودة
وشكرا
م. عبدالله


----------



## بوهاجر (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم , ممككن الرد اذا تفضلتوا
وشكرا


----------



## بوهاجر (5 فبراير 2008)

يامن له علم والخبره نريد الاستفادة
جزاكم الله خير
م. عبدالله


----------



## abdulrzzak (5 فبراير 2008)

*مشاكل محطات المعالجة ذات الحمأة المنشطة*

المشاكل التي تظهر في محطات المعالجة بالحمأة المنشطة ​أولا- انتفاخ الحمأة Sludge Bulking​الإنتفاخ Bulking : هي العبارة التي تنسب إلى الظروف التي يكون فيها مزيج الحمأة المنشطة مع المياه المعالجة في أحواض التهوية يميل إلى إظهار سرعة ترسيب بطيئة وسوء في التكثيف عند قاع حوض الترسيب النهائي. والسائل الذي ينفصل عن الحماة عادة يكون على درجة جيدة من النقاوة، ولكن غالباً لا يكون هناك زمن كافٍ حتى يتم نزع جميع الأجسام الصلبة (الحمأة) في حوض الترسيب الثانوي. وتصبح طبقة الحمأة المنشطة المترسبة بشكل سيء تشغل جزء كبير من ارتفاع حوض الترسيب وتظهر مع المياه الخارجة من المرسب عبر هدار الخروج.
قد يترافق الانتفاخ مع إنتاج حمأة ذات قوام هلامي (مثل الجلي) وذات كثافة منخفضة (تركيز الحمأة المعادة منخفض). وفي أحيان أخرى تنمو الأحياء الخيطية Filamentous وتمتد بين ندف الحمأة مشكلة شباك تمنع تكثيف ندف الحمأة وتسبب سوء في الترسيب لهذه الحمأة.
ترتبط ظاهرة الانتفاخ بأمور عديدة مثل: انخفاض قيمة PH , نقص في تركيز الأوكسجين المنحل DO، ونقص في تركيز المغذيات (P.N) كما أن الحمولة العضوية الكبيرة على الحمأة: نسبة  تعد من الأسباب الرئيسية لتكرار حدوث ظاهرة الانتفاخ.
تنمو الكائنات الدقيقة بسرعة تقوم بالانتشار ضمن السائل ولا يمكنها الالتصاق مع بعضها البعض وتشكيل الندف حتى يتناقص معدل نموها السريع. ومن الصعب الحصول على حمأة ذات كثافة جيدة بدون تخفيض معدل  أو زيادة عمر الحمأة وذلك باستخدام المخثرات الكيميائية من أجل زيادة تكثيف الحمأة. وقد تساعد الأمطار في حمل كمية كافية من المواد الكاليئودية التي تساهم في زيادة كثافة الحمأة. كما أن انخفاض الحمولات العضوية للملوثات في عطلة نهاية الأسبوع قد تساعد هي الأخرى، كما أن إضافة بعض الحمأة المثبتة هوائياً تساعد في إنقاص معدل الانتفاخ بما تحويه من النترات كما أن الجزيئات المتراصة للحمأة المثبتة تحسّن قابلية الحمأة للترسيب.
تساعد بعض البولميرات (البولي الكترولايت المخثرة) POLY ELECTROLYTE FLOCCULANT بشكل كبير في التحكم بانتفاخ الحمأة المنشطة.
إن أهم الإجراءات التي يمكن القيام بها من أجل التحكم بظاهرة الانتفاخ هي: زيادة عمر الحمأة أو إنقاص معدل حمولة الملوثات المطبقة في اليوم على الحمأة (منسوب إلى الجزء الطيار من هذه الحمأة أي MLVSS) في حوض التهوية. من الطرق الجيدة للحفاظ على الحمأة في حوض التهوية هي إضافة كبريتات الألمنيوم (Al2(SO4)3.14H2O) أو كلوريد الحديد (Fecl3)، وأيضاً كبريتات الحديدي (Fe2(SO4).3H2O) قد يستعمل كمخثر مع إضافة مادة قلوية (الكلس) لمنع انخفاض القلوية تحت mg/l 100-50 بمؤشر CaCO3.
إن استخدام البولمير (البولي الكترولايت) قد يكلف مادياً أكثر من غيره من المواد الكيميائية ولكن لا حاجة لاستخدام مواد قلوية معه لرفع القلوية.
تم استخدام الكلورة للحمأة المعادة بشكل كبير كإحدى وسائل التحكم بظاهرة الانتفاخ التي تسببها البكتريا الخيطية، ولكنها غير فعالة عندما يكون الانتفاخ مترافق مع سوء في كثافة الحمأة. ويعتمد مبدأ الكلورة للحمأة المعادة على المحتوى الجاف من هذه الحمأة، والمعدل المناسب يتراوح بين %1-0.2 من الوزن. وبالتالي فإن جرعة الكلور بالباوند في اليوم تساوي من 0.002 إلى 0.01 مرة من وزن الحمأة الجافة المعادة مقدرة بالباوند في اليوم.
وقد تزداد عكارة الصبيب الخارج من المعالجة حتى يمر الوقت اللازم لتتحرر الحمأة من الخيطيات التي تحويها. كما يؤدي موت بكتريا النترجة أيضاً إلى زيادة العكارة. ومن المحتمل أن تعود ظاهرة الانتفاخ إلى الظهور ويجب أن يتم التعرف على مصدرها ومعالجتها مباشرة.
عندما يحدث الانتفاخ يكون عادة مرتبطاً بمعدل الحمولة أو عمر الحمأة. وبالتالي يجب مراجعة سجلات المحطة ومحاولة تحديد سبب المشكلة, والتعرف على السبب لن يعالج الظروف التي سببت الانتفاخ، ولكن يعطي درساً مهماً لاتخاذ الإجراءات لمنع حدوث نفس الظروف مرة ثانية.
لمنع حدوث ظاهرة الانتفاخ يجب التحكم وضبط الأمور التالية في محطة المعالجة بالحمأة المنشطة:
1- عمر الحمأة المناسبSuitable Sludge Age  :
يجب مراجعة سجلات المحطة بعناية والمحافظة على عمر الحماة الذي يؤدي إلى إنتاج صبيب معالج بأفضل المواصفات. راقب حمولة الملوثات في المياه الداخلة وحافظ على مستوى مقبول من الملوثات الداخلية إلى حوض التهوية، وتحكم بعناية بنسبة الحمأة الفائضة. وبشكل عام فإنه يمكن التخلص من ظاهرة الانتفاخ عن طريق زيادة عمر الحمأة.
2- انخفاض تركيز الأوكسجين المنحل Low DO:
حاول عدم حصول انخفاض في تركيز الأوكسجين المنحل في حوض التهوية، وإن تحليل DO في حوض التهوية هي تجربة سهلة وسريعة، كما أن وضع جهاز يقيس الأوكسجين المنحل DO في حوض التهوية سيعطيك تركيز DO بشكل مستمر. ولا يوجد مبرر حقيقي لانخفاض قيمة DO عادةً وعندما تكون استطاعة الأكسجة كافية, إلا إذا دخلت كميات من الملوثات تحتاج إلى كمية أوكسجين إضافية لأكسدتها في محطة المعالجة.
3- زمن تهوية قصيرShort Aeration Period  : 
الانتفاخ الناتج عن زمن التهوية القصير هو عادة مشكلة تصميمية، إلا إذا زاد المشغل من كمية الحمأة المعادة بشكل كبير جداً، لتصحيح هذه المشكلة، أنقص معدل الحمأة المعادة وحاول تكثيف (زيادة تركيز) الحمأة المعادة باستخدام المخثرات (إذا كان ذلك ضرورياً)، بهذه الطريقة فإنك تواصل إعادة نفس الكمية من الكائنات العضوية اللازمة لنزع الملوثات إلى حوض التهوية ولكنك تقوم بإنقاص كمية التدفق الكلية عبر حوض التهوية وحوض الترسيب.
4- نمو الخيطيات Filamentous growth :
تنمو الخيطيات نتيجة لعمر الحمأة غير الصحيح أو عدم التوازن في تركيز المواد المغذية (C.P.N) إذا سمح للخيطيات بالنمو بشكل كبير فإنها تسبب مشكلة معقدة. ويمكن التحكم بهذه المشكلة عن طريق زيادة MLSS في حوض التهوية (مزيداً من الكائنات الدقيقة التي ستزيد من عمر الحمأة) والمحافظة على تركيز عالي للأوكسجين المنحل DO وفي حالات خاصة إضافة مواد مغذية ويمكن استخدام الكلورة كما مرَّ سابقاً.
ثانياً : الحماة المتفسِّخة Septic Sludge​يمكن أن تنتج الحمأة المتفسخة عندما تمكث الحماة (الأولية أو الثانوية) في نفس المكان لمدة زمنية طويلة (في غرف التفتيش أو القنوات مثلاً) ويؤدي ذلك إلى نشر رائحة كريهة، وترتفع هذه الحماة ببطء وأحياناً حتى الكميات القليلة منها تسيء إلى عمل حوض التهوية.
تظهر الحماة المتفسخة نتيجة سوء في تصميم غرف التفتيش أو الآبار الرطبة أو القنوات أو شبكات القساطل. ويحدث هذا نتيجة السماح للحمأة بالترسيب وتبدأ بالتفسخ اللاهوائي. ويمكن أن يحدث ترسب الحمأة على أرضية حوض التهوية عندما يكون معدل التهوية غير كافٍ لجعل الحوض يعمل بالمزج الكامل. كما تؤدي الحمولات العضوية الكبيرة للملوثات إلى هذه الظاهرة.
لمنع حدوث ظاهرة الحمأة المتفسخة يجب أن يتم مزج خليط مياه المجاري مع الحماة المنشطة بشكل فعال في حوض التهوية ويجب التخلص من الحمأة بشكل دوري في أحواض الترسيب النهائية والأولية ويجب ألا تقل سرعة جريان الحمأة في القنوات والقساطل عن m/sec 0.45 لمنع ترسبها وظهور التفسخ.
تتفسخ الحمأة في المرسبات النهائية نتيجة لما يلي:
1- معدل الحمأة المعادة منخفض جداً وبالتالي يتم حجز الحمأة الثانوية لمدة طويلة جداً في المرسب مما يساعد على التفسخ.
2- آلية جمع الحمأة من قاع الحوض مغلقة مما لا يسمح بتجميع الحمأة نحو ساحبات الحمأة.
3- قساطل سحب الحمأة مسطومة (مسدودة) أو فيها إعاقة أو تعمل بشكل غير منتظم.
4- مضخة الحمأة المعادة متوقفة عن العمل أو الصمام مغلق.
المشغل الجيد يتفحص نظام سحب الحمأة عدة مرات في اليوم، وتحوي أغلب أحواض الترسيب في المحطات الجديدة التي تعمل بالحمأة المنشطة على جهاز لقطف العينات من ارتفاعات مختلفة في المرسب أو كاميرا غاطسة تبين ارتفاع طبقة الحمأة المترسبة في حوض الترسيب.
على كل حال فإن ارتفاع طبقة الحمأة المترسبة في المرسب النهائي تتغير ويجب إجراء تحري فوري للأمر. وفي جميع الحالات السابقة فإن تصحيح الأمر يتم بالمحافظة على تدفق الحمأة المعادة بشكل ملائم وبأسرع وقت ممكن.
ثالثاً : المواد السامة  Toxic Substances : 
تسبب المواد السامة خمول شديد وحتى موت للكائنات الدقيقة وتؤدي إلى إساءة واضحة لمواصفات الصبيب الناتج بعد المعالجة ولكامل نظام المحطة. لا يملك المشغل كامل السيطرة على المواد السامة التي تدخل إلى المحطة مع مياه المجاري. ولكن عندما يحدث ذلك فيجب وقف سحب الحمأة الفائضة وتعاد جميع الحمأة من المرسبات النهائية إلى حوض التهوية. والمواد السامة مثل المعادن الثقيلة والحموض والمبيدات الحشرية وغيرها يجب أن لا تلقى في شبكات مياه المجاري بدون ضبط صحيح.


رابعاً : صعود الحمأة (الحمأة المتصاعدة) Rising Sludge : 
إن ظاهرة صعود أو ارتفاع الحمأة يجب تفريقه عن ظاهرة انتفاخ الحمأة، حيث أن الحمأة في ظاهرة الصعود تكون قد ترسبت وتكثفت بشكل جيد في قاع حوض الترسيب ولكن بعد ترسيبها تصعد إلى أعلى الحوض النهائي على شكل قطع، أو على شكل حبيبات تشبه حبة البازلاء. ويؤدي صعود الحمأة إلى ظهور طبقة رغوية على سطح المرسبات النهائية أو أحواض التهوية وتكون ذات لون بني.
أهم أسباب ظاهرة صعود الحمأة هي عمليات إزالة الآزوت Denitrification أو تفسخ الحمأة Septicity، كما تحدث نتيجة زمن المكوث الطويل في المرسبات الثانوية ويجب أن تجهز أحواض الترسيب الثانوية بقاشطات وصائدات الرغوة لمنع وصول هذه الحمأة والهروب مع التدفق النهائي.
تحدث ظاهرة إزالة الآزوت (نزع الآزوت) غالباً في أنظمة أحواض التهوية التي تعمل وفق عمر حمأة طويل مثل (التهوية المديدة). عندما تتدفق الحمأة المنشطة في هذا النظام من حوض التهوية إلى المرسب النهائي أو يحدث نقص في الأوكسجين المنحل فإن الكائنات الدقيقة تستخدم أولاً كمية الأوكسجين المنحل المتاحة، وبعدها الأوكسجين المتوفر في مركبات النترات. مما يؤدي إلى تحرر غاز الآزوت. وإن ظاهرة نزع الآزوت هي دليل على جودة وكفاءة المعالجة وتؤدي إلى أن تبقى الحمأة المترسبة في قاع أنبوب الترسيب الاختباري مدة لا تقل عن ساعة، ولكنها تبدأ بالصعود إلى السطح خلال ساعتين. إذا صعدت الحمأة إلى السطح بشكل مبكر في تجربة الترسيب. فيجب عندها إنقاص عمر الحمأة أو زيادة نسبة . وهذا الإجراء سيكون ناجحاً في حال هروب الكائنات المسؤولة عن ظاهرة النترجة مع التدفق الخارج من النظام. وإذا حافظت الحمأة على ترسبها في قاع أنبوب الترسيب لمدة ساعة بتجربة الترسيب ولكن ما تزال المشكلة موجودة في حوض الترسيب النهائي، عندها يجب زيادة معدل الحمأة المعادة لإخراج الحمأة من المرسب النهائي بشكل أسرع. في بعض الحالات سوف لن يفيد هذا الإجراء في حل المشكلة وإنما يجب إنقاص معدل الحمأة المعادة لذلك يجب الانتباه.
يمكن التحكم بظاهرة ارتفاع الحمأة أيضاً عن طريق زيادة الحمولة العضوية على حوض التهوية عن طريق إخراج أحد المرسبات الأولية عن العمل إذا كان هناك عدة أحواض ترسيب أولي في المحطة. أو عندما يكون التدفق أصغرياً فيمكن توجيه مياه المجاري الخام مباشرة إلى حوض التهوية. ويمكن اختيار حل آخر وهو تحويل الإمداد بالهواء عن طريق النافثات بشكل تدريجي، لأن التدرج في إبطاء الهواء يستخدم حسب الاحتياج الداخلي للأوكسجين.
خامساً : الرغوة أو الزبد Foaming / Frothing  : 
ظهور الرغوة أو الزبد في أحواض التهوية هي مشكلة تتعرض لها بعض المحطات وهناك عدة نظريات حول سبب ظهور هذه المشكلة مثل وجود المواد الطافية الفعالة، مواد متعدد السكريات، وأيضاً التهوية الزائدة. ومهما كان السبب فإن هناك ارتباط وثيق بين ظهور الرغوة في حوض التهوية وكمية (تركيز) الحمأة المنشطة في الحوض وأيضاً كمية التزويد بالهواء في الحوض.
للتحكم بالرغوة:
1- حافظ على تركيز عالي للحمأة في حوض التهوية MLSS.
2- إنقاص التزويد بالهواء أثناء التدفق المنخفض مع المحافظة على قيمة DO.
3- أعد المياه المبتذلة (من أحواض التكثيف وأحواض معالجة الحمأة وساحات التجفيف) إلى حوض التهوية أثناء التدفق الأدنى لمياه المجاري (ويجب الحذر لأن بعض هذه السوائل يؤدي إلى زيادة كبيرة في الاحتياج للأوكسجين لذلك يجب إعادتها ببطء وبشكل ثابت)
هذه الحلول تطبق فقط على الرغوة الناتجة عن المواد الفعالة (detergents) أما في بعض منشآت التهوية المطولة أو التي تعتمد على أنظمة النترجة فيمكن التحكم بظاهرة الرغوة عن طريق زيادة معدل سحب الحمأة الفائضة.
الرغوة الناجمة عن الكائنات الدقيقة (النوكارديا Nocardia) التي تظهر في أحواض التهوية. حيث يزداد عدد كائنات النوكارديا بشكل كبير بحيث يمكن أن تشكل هذه الكائنات طبقة على سطح حوض التهوية وتكون ذات لون بني غامق وعلى شكل رغوة أو زبد. والفحص المجهري لهذه الرغوة يؤكد وجود هذه الكائنات. الوسائل الممكنة للتحكم بالرغوة الناتجة عن النوكارديا هي:
1- تخفيض عمر الحمأة (أقل من تسعة أيام) عن طريق إنقاص تركيز MLSS.
2- الكلورة للحمأة أو / وللحمأة المعادة (RAS).
3- استخدام بخاخات مائية
4- إضافة مواد مضادة للحمأة antifoaming.
الرغوة المنزوعة والمسحوبة من النظام يجب أن لا يسمح لها بالعودة إلى النظام من جديد حتى لا تزيد المشكلة سوءاً.
تجهز معظم المحطات ببخاخات مائية على طول حوض التهوية لتشتيت الرغوة. و إذا كان من الممكن تخفيض تركيز MLSS فإن البخاخات المائية الضعيفة لن تكون كافية من أجل السيطرة على الرغوة. وعندما يحدث ذلك فنصبح أمام مشكلتين : الصيانة والسلامة.
السلامة أولاً- الرّغوة التي تظهر في أحواض التهوية عندما تترسب على الجدران ذات مقطع Y أو على الممرات في الحوض فإنها تترك بقايا دهنية تسبب الانزلاق عند العبور عليها وقد حدث الكثير من حوادث الانزلاق للعمال وبشكل مؤذٍ نتيجة التزحلق على الممرات أو السير في مناطق مغطاة بالرغوة.
هذه الرواسب الزلقة ليست فقط غير آمنة بل ذات منظر بشع لذلك يجب تنظيفها وإزالتها بسرعة. والطريقة الأفضل لذلك هي باستخدام الماء (ويفضل الماء الساخن) مع مركب TSP فوسفات الصوديوم الثلاثية، ثم الفرك بفرشاة خشنة وقوية. رطِّب بالماء المنطقة المراد تنظيفها ورش حبيبات TSP عليها، واترك مادة TSP حتى تنحل لعدة دقائق وبعدها ادعك المنطقة بالفرشاة مع مادةTSP على كامل المنطقة وتخلص من الدهون، ثم انتظر خمس دقائق وأعد الدعك بالفرشاة ثم إغسل المنطقة بالماء بواسطة الخرطوم .


----------



## بوهاجر (5 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير يادكتور عبدالرزاق على ماتفضلت به من علم وخبره . 
هذه الظاهره الرغاوي والسكم تحدث عندنا في المحطة فقط في موسم الشتاء وقد قرأت في معظم البحوث ان تغير درجة الحرارة من فصل الصيف الي الشتاء (البرودة القاسية ) تحدث ان جزيئات الماء تتلاصق مع بعضها لان كثافة الماء تزيد مع انخفاض درجة الحرارة وبالتالي عملية الترسيب تكون بطيئة . هل هذا يكون يادكتور سبب رئيسي اذا كان النتائج سليمة اذا كانت طبعا . وهل وما الحل لهذه المشكلة الوقتية التي تحدث في فصل الشتاء .واستعمال الصوديوم الهيبوكلورايد واذابة مع الماء ووضخة في المياة الداخلة للاحواض التهوية يساعد على الترسيب في قتل بكتريا النوكارديا اذا كانت موجوده والتي قد تسبب الرغاوي والسكم الطافح على الاحواض. 
وشكرا
م. عبدالله


----------



## Aleya (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء :
لقد تحدث في مكان آخر من هذا المنتدى عن تقنية يعتبرها الكثيرون وصفة سحرية للمعالجة البيولوجية لمياه الصرف الصناعي والبلدي .وتجدون بعض المعلومات عنها في هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151113.html
إن كنتم بحاجة لمعلومات أكثر فأنا مستعدة لذلك.
تحياتي


----------



## ssf_chemist (6 فبراير 2010)

أفيدوني أنا موظف جديد في محطة معالجة المياه وعندنا معالجه إحيائية فهل تفيدوني بخبراتكم الله يعفيكم


----------



## AHMED ZAGLOUL (25 مايو 2010)

السادة الافاضل السلام عليكم.. لمن لديه الخبرة الكافية يتكرم بكيفية التخلص من foam في احواض التهوية من النوع extended aeration بدون استخدام كيماويات ( زيوت السليكون ) او لو احد يعلم مادة كيميائية رخيصة لها low surface tension ولا تؤثر على mlss.. 
وجزاكم الله خيرا. 
اخوكم a. Zagloul
stps manager


----------

